
VSCode Python remote development environments - jsmeaton
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/remote-python-development-in-visual-studio-code/
======
jsmeaton
I'm super excited about this. PyCharm has been superior to vscode for tasks
like debugging and testing because of its support for remote interpreters. Now
that vscode has the same capability it should close that gap massively!

[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-
develo...](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-development)

